# 4B2M - 4X4 Blindfolded 2cycle Method



## albertobosia (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi everybody
I'm an italian cuber and i like bld
I started 4x4 bld a few weeks ago
At the beginning i started learning commutators, but it was too difficult for me.
I developed this new method, it uses a Old Pochmann variation to solve the centers, an easy alg to solve the edges and Old Pochmann to solve the corners.
It's incredibly easy, but it's a very bad method for speedcubing.

you can find my guide about it here: http://www.2shared.com/file/10578351/b23f9d2d/bosias_4b2m_-_eng.html

@admins: move this thread if this isn't the right place for it. I'm sorry, this is my first message here


----------



## xXzaKerXx (Jan 10, 2010)

welcome here your guide looks interesting i'll have a look when i'm free


----------



## HASH-CUBE (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks, and welcome to Speedsolving.com 

i downloaded the file , looks interesting method

thanks again


----------



## Stefan (Jan 10, 2010)

Hmm, for edges I think I'd still prefer BUr as buffer and UFr as target instead of the other way around, because I prefer F turns to B turns (in the setup moves). Also, no need to use a different alg for the special case of shootig to the buffer's neighbor, you could just use the regular alg with setup Lw2 F2 Lw2, i.e., Lw2 F2 Lw2 (l' U2 l' U2 F2 l' F2 r U2 r' U2 l2) Lw2 F2 Lw2. Or setup moves Lw2 B2 Lw2 if you use buffer and target your way.

And like I said before, I do like the simplicity of your whole method very much, maybe it can help introduce more people to 4x4 BLD. And in terms of speed, it's actually not that bad. Just like my old 3x3 method, it takes more moves, but they can be done fast. Certainly you can't beat the world record with it or even get close, but it should be easy to quickly get success and decent times with it. At least for a beginner, memorization+recall+thinking are the major time contributors anyway.


----------



## albertobosia (Jan 10, 2010)

thank you for your tip stefan i didn't realized it could be done this way


----------



## Sakarie (Jan 10, 2010)

Thank you for sharing! I like especially centers! It seemed good!

I'm not sure thou if it's easier than U2, or if edges are easier than r2, but it's hard to say.

I'm afraid that your statement that this is


> ... probably the only 2cycle method.


is quite wrong. You could R2/m2/r2 everything, or U2, D2 or anything.


----------



## driftboy_wen (Jan 11, 2010)

@Bosia, i like your method, i use it for my center now . For Edges and Corner i use r2 and Classic Pochmann method 

thanks you for publishing such a great and easy method


----------



## 4Chan (Jan 11, 2010)

This is a great method! So simple!
I think I might try this for my first 4x4 BLD attempt soon.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jan 12, 2010)

What's nice about the T-perm method is that with a slight restriction on possible setups (UL and UR are swapped), it can be extended to both 5x5 center pieces. What's not so nice is the high move count; I prefer doing 10 moves for two pieces rather than 40.

Also, Joshua Li had discovered this T-perm variation about a year ago.

I don't suggest using your method for 2-cycling for the same reasons as the T-perm method: move count. You should look into r2, because the parity algorithm is replaced by a 1STM move (guess which one!).


----------



## albertobosia (Jan 13, 2010)

i've developed a variation for 5x5 cubes, but i still haven't had a succesfull solve, so i don't want to publish my tutorial now
i didn't know about Joshua Li, sorry 
i knew about r2 but i want to solve the 4x4 by myself, and i was quite happy when i found it


----------



## Thrower (Jan 16, 2010)

Could you please make some sort of video tutorial of this method?


----------



## driftboy_wen (Jan 18, 2010)

@Bosia, i already make a progress, adaptating that T-Perm Variation to solve + Center at 5x5x5 cube, i would like to share if you like


----------



## V-te (Jan 18, 2010)

@ Driftboy 
If you would please I would really appreciate it. I'm having problems with the center tredge piece.


----------



## aronpm (Jan 18, 2010)

V-te said:


> @ Driftboy
> If you would please I would really appreciate it. I'm having problems with the center tredge piece.



I present to you two solutions. 


Man up and learn commutators. They are seriously easy.
Example cycle (UR->UL->RF): [U2, 2L E' 2L'] = U2 2L E' 2L U2 2L E 2L'
Just do the 'T perm' and use inner slices to setup the pieces.
Example cycle (UR->UL->RF): "T perm" 2L E' 2L' "T perm" 2L E 2L'
Those examples look very similar. In fact, the only thing that the "T perm" is doing for the + centres can be replaced by a U2 turn.


EDIT: If you really want to go down the (lame) path of solving centres one at a time, go with "setup U2 undo-setup" "setup U2 undo-setup", which is basically the U2 method. If you want to maximize centre efficiency, use commutators. 

Example: UR -> RU -> FR
Commutator: y U2 [2B L2 2B', M'] U2 y' = y U2 2B L2 2B' M' 2B L2 2B' M U2 y'
U2 method: R' (2L E' 2L' U2 2L E 2L') (2L' E2 2L U2 2L' E2 2L) R = R' 2L E' 2L' U2 2L E 2L2 E2 2L U2 2L' E2 2L R

y U2 2B L2 2B' M' 2B L2 2B' M U2 y'
versus
R' 2L E' 2L' U2 2L E 2L2 E2 2L U2 2L' E2 2L R


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jan 25, 2010)

Hello!
This method is really easy and perfect for beginners I think.
Yesterday I understood the system and today I already got my first centers-only success.
Thanks for the tutorial!


----------



## albertobosia (Jan 26, 2010)

i'm very happy than so many people use my method =)
in italy i published a italian translation of the guide and a videotutorial on my youtube channel, but there's just me and marco levrero to solve the 4x4 bld =(
thank you everybody
ps: today i'm recording an english videotutorial, i'm sorry but i haven't read this post for a while


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jan 26, 2010)

albertobosia said:


> i'm very happy than so many people use my method =)
> in italy i published a italian translation of the guide and a videotutorial on my youtube channel, but there's just me and marco levrero to solve the 4x4 bld =(
> thank you everybody
> ps: today i'm recording an english videotutorial, i'm sorry but i haven't read this post for a while



Using your center method I got my first success


----------



## JeffDelucia (Jul 16, 2010)

Sorry for the bump but it says the files are unavailable. Can somebody just reply with the center algs?


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jul 19, 2010)

You know T-Perm? Just use Rw for R, Rw' for R' and Rw2 for R2.

==> Rw U Rw' U' Rw' F Rw2 U' Rw' U' Rw U Rw' F'

Btw, I got a 14:xx using this method, so sub-15 is doable.

EDIT: Oh and the buffer is Ubr and the target is Ufr.
I have the tutorial printed out lying around here.


----------



## Cubepark (Jul 19, 2010)

albertobosia said:


> i'm very happy than so many people use my method =)
> in italy i published a italian translation of the guide and a videotutorial on my youtube channel, but there's just me and marco levrero to solve the 4x4 bld =(
> thank you everybody
> ps: today i'm recording an english videotutorial, i'm sorry but i haven't read this post for a while



hmmm...Marco, You....and me...


----------



## salamee (Jul 20, 2010)

Yes said:


> You know T-Perm? Just use Rw for R, Rw' for R' and Rw2 for R2.
> 
> ==> Rw U Rw' U' Rw' F Rw2 U' Rw' U' Rw U Rw' F'
> 
> ...


Can you scan and repost it? I'm interested in learning 4x4BLD too


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jul 23, 2010)

salamee said:


> Yes said:
> 
> 
> > You know T-Perm? Just use Rw for R, Rw' for R' and Rw2 for R2.
> ...



That wouldn't be the best solution.
1. I have no scanner
2. I have the tutorial on my desktop too

But I am currently in Taiwan and will come back in 3 weeks. Then I can upload it.
The best way would just be to ask albertobosia to reupload it or send it to you.


----------



## x-colo-x (Jul 23, 2010)

alberto lost the file xD


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jul 23, 2010)

Haha, then I am the last one to own it :3

I should take money for it >


----------



## x-colo-x (Jul 23, 2010)

On the Italian forum should be an Italian version, I'll try to translate it


----------



## David0794 (Jul 23, 2010)

i just uploaded it here:

http://ul.to/jf26tv

Have fun with it


----------



## Gabig (Sep 10, 2010)

albertobosia said:


> you can find my guide about it here: http://www.2shared.com/file/10578351/b23f9d2d/bosias_4b2m_-_eng.html



I can't download this file 
Could someone give me another link, especially for centers method, please


----------



## chandler (Nov 13, 2010)

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/8237768/bosia%27s%204b2m%20-%20eng.pdf


----------



## PalashD (Nov 18, 2010)

The method is very simple!! But I would suggest start learning commutators for the centres at least they are not that tough and translate to BH corners very easily. Which is an awesome way of doing corners on a nxnxn cube!! If you are going about big cube BLD you will have to meet them sooner or later. Better do it sooner!!


----------



## sukesh12 (Oct 31, 2011)

your file's not opening.I heard it's easy to learn.Can you please help me out? i'm eager to read the file.


----------



## Stefan (Oct 31, 2011)

sukesh12 said:


> your file's not opening.I heard it's easy to learn.Can you please help me out? i'm eager to read the file.


 
Have you checked the post two above yours?


----------



## sukesh12 (Feb 20, 2012)

hey jeff delucia, alberto's centres are pretty confusing. Instead of his centres for 4xx4 bld I use u2. It's pretty simple.

Danke Stefan, I found it out. And hey, can you put a tutorial in your website?


----------



## cubeflip (Feb 20, 2012)

Thank you! this was exactly what I was looking for in a 4BLD method!


----------



## sukesh12 (Apr 29, 2012)

Hey! Stefan , I can't understand the edges of this method properly. plaese reply.


----------



## blackzabbathfan (Jul 11, 2012)

Is the file still available to download?


----------



## Jakube (Jul 13, 2012)

How about searching?

One of the links on page 2 works.


----------

